# Wie viele Menschen sollten langfristig auf der Erde leben?



## trilobit (25 Aug. 2010)

Überall hört man die Erde sei überbevölkert, aber was wäre denn für euch eine Zahl von der ihr meint, dass sie langfristig akzeptabel ist. Das ist keine wisschenschaftliche oder politische Frage! Da mir selbst aber schnell eine Zahl in den Kopf kam, bin ich neugierig welche Zahl sich für euch gut anfühlt, rein subjektiv.


----------



## Punisher (26 Aug. 2010)

100 Millionen Menschen sind ausreichend. Nur, wie entledigen wir uns der anderen?

Diese Umfrage ist absoluter Schwachsinn, du solltest dir überlegen, ob du eine politische Karriere machst. Das du die nötigen Grundlagen hast zeigt diese Umfrage.


----------



## trilobit (26 Aug. 2010)

Punisher schrieb:


> 100 Millionen Menschen sind ausreichend. Nur, wie entledigen wir uns der anderen?



Bei den schwindenden Phosphor und Erdölreserven wird es schon schwer genug die jetzige Zahl zu halten, es erfordert also keiner aktiven Beteiligung seitens der Menschheit. Auch wenn es ironisch gemeint war, nur um es nochmal klarzustellen: Ich habe extra LANGFRISTIG geschrieben. Wenn die Geburtenraten zurückgehen (was sie vielerorts sowieso schon tun) müssen "wir" uns also niemandes entledigen. 



Punisher schrieb:


> Diese Umfrage ist absoluter Schwachsinn, du solltest dir überlegen, ob du eine politische Karriere machst. Das du die nötigen Grundlagen hast zeigt diese Umfrage.



Diese Umfrage erfüllt allein den Zweck, dass ich mir ein Bild davon machen will was andere denken, wenn du das schwachsinnig findest, schön für dich.
Desweiteren hab ich auch extra angemerkt, dass ich keine politische Diskussion will oder irgendwelche "rationalen" Begründungen für irgendeine Zahl. Ich bin heilfroh dass niemand diese Entscheidungsgewalt hat, so eine Zahl vorzuschreiben.

gruß Trilobit


----------



## randomname (26 Aug. 2010)

ganz klar : 500 millionen 
denn so stehts in stein gemeißelt :
YouTube - Die Steine von Georgia The Georgia Guidestones


----------

